# Chris Christensen items?



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know a lot of you have and LOVE the brushes but do any of you use the shampoos etc? I was wanting to try the ice on ice spray for ages but the only place that had it in the Uk was quite expensive. I also wanted to try the Thick N Thicker foaming protein but again its a lot if i dont like it. well, i managed to find somewhere that was seeling the small white on white mini kit for a ok price and am soooo looking forward to it coming so as i can try it!! It has..

_ White on White 4 oz. _
2. Thick N Thicker Foaming Protein 4 oz. 
3. After u Bathe 4 oz. 
4. Ice on Ice 2 oz.  Anyone used any of these items before and if so what did you think of them? ​


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I use Ice on Ice on my regular grooming and I think it´s ok (but not wow). I have just ordered Day to Day conditioner and Clean Start shampoo. I´m so looking forward to trying it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A member here on SM sent me their bottles of CC products when I first got London to try out (they didn't like the products), and it turns out I don't really like them either. I use the White on White every once and a while instead of a clarifying shampoo to strip the coat, but other than that...


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww  thats not good then but makes me glad that i didnt buy the full size bottles as it would have been about £50 instead of £14! I will let you know what i think of them once they arrive xx


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I do one or two light sprays of Ice on Ice over Poppy each day before I brush him, just because it has sunscreen in it, for when we go outside. Other than that, I haven't tried any of the other products.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE the Ice on Ice spray!! I've used a few of their products..the Black on Black and Gold on Gold for my yorkies, the protein foaming stuff, and the after bath. They all work really well. The color enhancing shampoos are just very drying so only use those once or twice a month. The after bath is really nice and smells great. Leaves them really silky feeling. I also just ordered the new Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioners and am excited about trying them. A friend of mine already got them and loved the results


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I use the day to day shampoo and conditioner - I find it good!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the ''reviews'' the stuff came on friday but it was just after they had had their baths! how typical eh?? lol so will have to wait until next week - i cant wait but i dont think the girls would be too happy if i put them in the bath AGAIN today lol will let you know what i think of it


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

well its that time of the week again - bath day! esp after mya being so sick last night so am going to get tp try out all the new goodies this afternoon  

I will let you all know what i think xxx


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well that’s the 3 baths all done….at last
I hadn’t realised that the shampoo was a leave in for 10 mins so that added an extra 30 mins to the bath, plus another 15 for the conditioners - I thought I was never going to get them all done but gosh do they lok cute now!!!
I have to say im really impressed with the results although I did have to use some extra baby conditioners as when I washed the white on white out their coats felt really dry. Even with the leave in conditioners they still felt dry which was when I added some baby conditioner too. I love the thickening foam too, its def made a big difference to bella so in all im pretty impressed. I don’t think I will use it to often though, since its so drying but def for a special occasion


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are my experiences with the CC products that I've tried.
I've used the Day by Day Shampoo and Conditioner weekly on Smudge for the past 4 years and love it. I've also used the After Bath and sometimes it worked nicely and not other times. It was hit and miss. I found the White on White to be too harsh for her floor length silk coat. I also didn't like the Ice on Ice as it quickly built-up in the coat and caused breakage. The thickening foam turned my friend's show coat yellow. 

Cathy


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i know what its like to try and bath more than one dog in a day ,i'm glad all 
turned out well ,hugs oxox jo


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I bathed my show dog yesterday with CC Clean start and I liked it. Today I bathed my pet maltese (full coat) in Clean Start and then used Day to Day conditioner. I liked the smell and I think it´s quite good. Will see in a week if he gets matted.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo is so white so I don't need a whitening shampoo, but I wouldn't use it that often as it is drying to the coat. I don't care for the CC products, I use Bless The Beast and I love it.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

weird thing, normally we bath on a friday and although we do it every week some weeks the girls dont really look like they need it...however this week come tue they were all looking really scruffy (thats what their daily brushing!) and they were smelly! ive never known them to actually smell before....for some reason their normal shampoo seems to work for them a lot better. Im so annoyed as they looked so cute on fri/sat - i also noticed floees coat looked more 'yellow'?? maybe like your friends malt cathy. I def wont bother buying the full size now  what a shame


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

I order my first CC products tonight. 

ITEM NUMBER​







ITEM NAME​







ITEM OPTIONS​







QTY​







PRICE​







UNIT SUBTOTAL​ A320​ 20MM LITTLE WONDER BRUSH​ 
1​ $16.00​ $16.00​







051​ ICE ON ICE 16 OZ. READY TO USE​ 
1​ $12.00​ $12.00​


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

I got my CC stuff today. What can I say, I'm addicted! I'm totally going to buy more stuff!


----------

